# Verbindung zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlrippen??



## Charlie Harper (9. August 2011)

*Verbindung zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlrippen??*

Hallo Leute,

Da Ich gerne mal versuchen würde, einen CPU-Luftkühler selbst zu bauen, kam Ich auf die Frage: Wie verbindet man die einzelnen Kühlrippen mit den Heatpipes. 
Das erste was mir eingefallen ist wäre Löten. Aber gehen dabei nicht die Heatpipes kaputt? Darauf hin hab Ich mal Google befragt, kam aber auf kein Ergebnis dass mir weiterhelfen würde. Daher hoffe Ich, dass es hier ein paar schlaue Köpfe gibt, die mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen könnten.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2011)

*AW: Verbindung zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlrippen??*

Man kann auf die Lamellenblätter auch Ringe auflöten und diese dann mit den Röhrchen verpressen. Weichlöten würde auch gehen in Verbindung mit einem Flußmittel


----------



## Kaktus (9. August 2011)

*AW: Verbindung zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlrippen??*

Die meisten Kühlfinnen werden nur gesteckt. Löten ist an sich kein Problem, sollte nur nicht überquellen.


----------



## M.Holder (9. August 2011)

*AW: Verbindung zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlrippen??*

Wie Kaktus shcon sagte, sie werden auf die Heatpipes nur gesteckt und WLP wirkt so ähnlich wie ein Kleber. Durch die WLP und ein leicht kleinerer Durchmesser vom Loch wie die Heatpipe ermöglicht ein sicheres sitzen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (11. August 2011)

*AW: Verbindung zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlrippen??*

Achso okay. Ich hab immer angenommen, dass die Kühlfinnen mit den Heatpipes irgendwie fest verbunden sein müssen, damit eine optimale Wärmeübertragung statt finden kann. Aber wenn die meisten ohnehin nur gesteckt sind, ist Löten ja wohl nicht unbedingt erforderlich. 

Ich denke aber schon dass Ich die löten werde, auch wenns ein enormer Aufwand sein dürfte


----------



## M.Holder (12. August 2011)

*AW: Verbindung zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlrippen??*

Weichlöten sollte dafür reichen.
Ich denke du wirst aber mit löten ein schlechteres Ergebnis erzielen wie mit WLP aufgesteckt.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

*AW: Verbindung zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlrippen??*

mal eine frage am rande, warum baust du selber einen kühler?

bin mir relativ sicher das du niemals die gleiche kühlleistung bekommst wie ein gekaufter mit heatpipes da die heatpipes ja mit sonem gas gefüllt sind damit die wärme besser abgeführt werden kann


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2011)

*AW: Verbindung zwischen Heatpipes und Kühlrippen??*



M.Holder schrieb:


> Weichlöten sollte dafür reichen.
> Ich denke du wirst aber mit löten ein schlechteres Ergebnis erzielen wie mit WLP aufgesteckt.



Mit einem Flußmittel bekommt man leicht einen sauberen Kontakt hin bei nur sehr wenig Lot. Gut das mit Heatpipes selbst ist so eine Sache, ausser dem Hersteller weiß wohl keiner genau was dort drin ist.


----------

